# KA24DE aftermarket parts



## 250sx (Aug 15, 2003)

I have a 93 240, and a KA24DE, I have found itake, exhaust, pulleys, cam gears, headers, and ECU upgrade. 

Could anybody tell me a manufacturer that makes more for this motor? 

Camshafts, Throttle Bodies, Ported Cylinder Heads, and so forth....


Supercharger or turbo anyone? 


Whats the difference between the 91-94 motors and the 95-98 motors?


----------



## 92 240SX KA24DE (Aug 18, 2003)

*Answers to your Q?*

www.realnissan.com - Lots of selection
www.nopi.com - Massive Parts Distributor 
HKS Turbo Kits, Intercoolers and alot more. 
www.zilvia.net - Good Nissan Stuff
www.cyberauto.com - Massive, Massive Parts Directory !!!!!!!!!!!!

Try these and see what you can find.


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

Crane makes cams for it.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

JWT makes some pretty killer cams in general, and I assume that their work for the ka24de is no different.

Nothing wrong with some boost, but I suggest you go custom (w/o an intercooler of course because, as we all know, intercooling is cheating  )

J/k, get intercooled and get a nice, custom setup. You can pull it off pretty cheap if you know how to manage your money, far cheaper than a pre-made setup and will push more whp.

S/C, don't even bother.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

www.jspec.com
www.enjukuracing.com
www.pdm-racing.com
www.courtesyparts.com/nms/s13/index.html
www.courtesyparts.com/nismo/240sx/index.html


----------



## 92 240SX KA24DE (Aug 18, 2003)

*NICE LINX*

Checked them out joerc240sx and found some nice stuff.
Got any more?


----------



## 250sx (Aug 15, 2003)

I really was just curious, but thanx, Im saving for my RB25, and will install it myself, but its been along time since Ive upgraded my Ka and I want more power. Im tired of waiting, Ill hold off though. Thanx guys.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Cant think of any that really has anything thats 240 or KA. i have bought from jspec, enjukuracing, and pdm. they all have great customer service, i have also bought from JWT, for my ECU, and Cam. then srswap.com for some other stuff not really engine dependent, and they were also very good to work with.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

250sx said:


> *I really was just curious, but thanx, Im saving for my RB25, and will install it myself, but its been along time since Ive upgraded my Ka and I want more power. Im tired of waiting, Ill hold off though. Thanx guys. *


Yeah....dont waste money on trivial stuff unless it transfers to the swap. 3" exhuast is good. May be loud for stock, but hey it will serve a purpose once you swap. Suspension is another good thing. Fuel pump, LSD and other stuff like that. I would buy like a CAI or header. You will be very pleased with the RB25 once you get it. Patience is a virtue


----------



## 250sx (Aug 15, 2003)

I know, Im waiting, but I need more money, I am saving almost 200 a week, so Im doing pretty good, but I am tired of KA power. Plus I want to have an extra thousand for fuel pump, fuel filter, clutch, driveshaft, and then some for stuff that will sneak up on me while doing the swap. Just wanna take precautions.

Im getting it from Cameron so Ill keep you updated on the swap when it starts.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

WHY!!!!!!!! 

HAve you not seen the post at www.nissaninfiniticlub.com

LAst I hear from that baord from people who talk to him, he is no longer selling engines until this whole mess gets taken care of


----------



## 250sx (Aug 15, 2003)

what mess?


----------

